
PR wars: Palm Pre could go on sale 24 hours before next gen iPhone unveiled - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2009/04/29/palm-pre-hype/
======
rbanffy
I would advise them to go on sale at least a week ahead of WWDC. If they are
too close and Apple launches an überphone, Apple would steal the attention
Palm is aiming to get

~~~
falsestprophet
I think both parties have a good understanding of the other's product well
before hand. "Competitive intelligence" (aka industrial espionage) is business
as usual in the technology and pharmaceutical industries.

------
ivankirigin
This sounds like a horrible idea. I wouldn't buy the Pre knowing a better
phone might be released the next day.

~~~
chacha102
I doubt anyone would buy it on both the notion that the new iPhone might be
released the next day, and the fact that you already know what to expect with
a new version of the iPhone OS and Hardware wide. The Palm Pre is unknown to
most people, so why would they waste their money if Apple is going to come out
with something they know is going to be awesome.

~~~
ivankirigin
Is there any info on new iphone hardware?

------
hapless
Palm is irrelevant. It doesn't matter when they schedule their launch: who's
eagerly awaiting the next alternative-platform phone programmable only through
javascript ?

~~~
callahad
I am.

Javascript (along with HTML and CSS) is the lingua franca of web UIs, and the
browser is becoming the platform. Pushing that deeper into devices is a
natural move.

